# programm, für mehrere zwischenablagen?



## Transmitter (29. Dezember 2002)

hi!

ich suche ein programm, das mir mehrere zwischenablagen anbietet .. 

also ich will mit STRG + C erst einen text, dann den nächsten text kopieren

UND ganz wichtig,

mit STRG + 1 + V will ich den ersten text wieder einfügen können und mit 
STRG + 2 + V den 2 text ... 

die tastenkombinationen können auch anders sein, nur ich das soll funktionieren, ohne dass ich das im dem zwischenablage-programm wechseln muss!  

kennt jemand sowas?

ps: nicht ms word, das soll auch im browser funktionieren!


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Dezember 2002)

Ich kann nur immer wiederholen:







Dann erhält man z. B. folgenden Link:
Klickmich 

Einfach die richtigen Suchworte verwenden ...

multi clipboard freeware oder multi zwischenablage freeware


----------



## Transmitter (30. Dezember 2002)

oh .. klasse ...

ja, ich habe http://www.freeware.de / http://www.tucows.com usw. durchgeschaut .. aber nichts schönes gefunden 

aber so wie ich das sehe, ist immer noch nichts dabei, bei dem man mit einer tasten kombination einfügen kann


----------



## Neurodeamon (31. Dezember 2002)

Was hälst Du davon?
Keine Tastenkombinationen, aber eine kleine Ansicht: per klick einfügen.
http://www.mihov.com/eng/is.html

Oder hiervon?
Clip Gavel - 5 extra slots per funktionstasten abrufbar (weiß nicht ob es bereits eine neuere version mit mehr slots gibt, mal antesten  )

http://home.t-online.de/home/gebauer.r/clpgvl.zip

Vielleicht ist das hier genau das was du suchst:
http://www.totalshareware.com/asp/detail_view.asp?application=33
http://www.totalshareware.com/asp/detail_view.asp?application=66
http://www.totalshareware.com/asp/detail_view.asp?application=63
http://www.totalshareware.com/asp/detail_view.asp?application=38

Wobei mindestens 3 Programme deinen Ansprüchen genügen dürften, leider gibt es nicht so viele gute freeware progz. Aber ler letzte Link hört sich vielversprechend an:
http://www.shareware.de/Windows/Win...Sonstiges/Detail_Clipboard_Expander_8503.html
 

Soviel zu Online Recherche *g*


----------



## Transmitter (31. Dezember 2002)

das hört sich doch gut an: 

http://www.totalshareware.com/asp/detail_view.asp?application=33

 .. dankeschön


----------



## Multiclipper (26. Februar 2008)

Hi,
falls du Windows Vista benutzt, kannst du auch das hier benutzen:
MultiClip

Grüße;-)


----------



## duckdonald (28. Februar 2008)

Schau dir doch mal ac'tivAid an.

Dieses Progrämmchen wird von heise kostenlos zur verfügung gestellt und weiterentwickelt. Durch weiter addins erweiterbar.

Vorhandene Standardmodule uA.:
- Autoshutdown
- Textersetzer
- Clipboard (auch über den ausschaltzustand hinaus)
- Kalender
- . . . 
uvm

Bei fast allen Modulen lassen sich die globalen Tastenkürzel selbst definieren.


Gruß DuckDonald


----------



## CSANecromancer (28. Februar 2008)

Na 6 Jahren einen Thread ausgraben? Das grenzt doch an Leichenschändung...


----------



## Björn74 (20. Februar 2009)

Wenn noch jemand Programme dazu sucht, der sollte mal auf http://www.freewarenetz.de/ schauen.


----------

